# Help! ASAP Where do i post related to my new pet garden snail!



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 15, 2021)

So my new pet is my 4th serious snail pet, but it's been since my teen years. And I'm 35. So I remember the appropriate care very badly. Could I get some advice here somewhere? Or am I in the wrong place? Does my baby need any calcium for appropriate growth or am I doing them a disservice by adding some..??


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 15, 2021)

Would a nice strip light benefit my new buddy, or contribute absolutely nothing to its environment?


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 15, 2021)

What are the correct Temps, humidity levels, environmental levels PERIOD for my new baby?!? Lol???


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 15, 2021)

I really want to CONVERT my BF to loving snails as shelled pets by proving how cute their little faces are! And showing him just how sweet, and fun they are in general to him. They are like alien tortoises!


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 15, 2021)

Are my pics posting?


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 15, 2021)

Daimian the tiny baby garden snail!


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 15, 2021)

My new chapter for Snail Education


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Oct 16, 2021)

Has anyone ever had a ready advanced pet garden snail before? As far as pro level health care for keeping one.....???


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2021)

I see you're still talking to yourself. Let me feel your forehead. . .


----------

